# Do it yourself Auto trans fluid change possible?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's possible. Have I done one on the Cruze? No, since mine's manual. Have I done ATF changes on other cars, including my former AT cars? Yes. 

IIRC the Cruze does not have a dipstick. If it's similar to other GM cars without AT dipsticks, it'll take some detective work to locate the drain and fill ports. Measure what came out so the same amount can be put back in. Nothing fancy needed to measure, just a few old gallon milk jugs, well-rinsed of course. 

Remember to use Dexron-VI ATF only. No Dex/Merc for this transmission!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

owners manual says to change it at 50,000 if you meet the driving in rough conditions which usually includes short trips and a lot of idling. 
otherwise change it at 100,000 miles. 

so it is obviously some kind of synthetic fluid they are using. if you have 50000 miles on your cruze already you probably don't meet the driving in rough or harsh conditions. 

So I would wait till 100,000 miles you will probably be there in a couple of years if you are already at 50,000 miles already.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There's a fluid level hole somewhere on the trans. I believe it is plugged up and you need to remove the plug or bolt. 

Removing the drain plug will drain 5.8 quarts of the 8.5 quarts that the transmission holds. 

The procedure is to drain the fluid, then start filling it back up until it starts to come out of the fluid level hole. I believe this procedure is identical to that of the fluid change for the manual transmission.

I would not wait 100k miles to have fluid changed. I would go no more than 60k miles based on personal experience. There is no harm in replacing the fluid more often than is necessary, but waiting too long is a recipe for disaster. Change your fluid before the problems start to appear, not after.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The ACDelco Dexron VI shipped with the Cruze is a synthetic blend. I think that will last for its intended service life unless the transmission is abused with extreme heat.

I had a 1980 Chevy van with a Turbo Hydramatic 350 transmission in it. The change interval for that was 100,000 miles, which was when I performed fluid changes twice while I owned it. Never gave me any trouble.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks like the AT drain plug is similar to what is on our GMC Acadia from what I can tell. The fill cap is on top of the transmission just below the battery.


----------

